# Buying a used car in Mexico



## hidouglas

I am going to go to Mexico this winter and travel around for 5-6 months and would like to know if I can buy a used car there rather than have to drive down from Wa. State. Seems like U.S. plates would be a big target also.I want to fly to Guadalajara and buy the car there and then at the end give it to someone who needs a car.I've read that you have to live there but can you get a post office box or something to get around a permanent address?


----------



## RVGRINGO

I think it requires at least an FM3 Visa in order to register a car. You could apply at your nearest consulate, register the FM3 upon arrival, using the receipt from a rental, even a hotel, etc., and then cancel it when you leave Mexico.


----------



## HombreEPGDL

*FM Turista is ok*

I went to several GDL dealerships in March and they all said that I could buy a car without having an FM3--all you need is a passport and an FM Turista. Good Luck!


----------



## makaloco

HombreEPGDL said:


> I went to several GDL dealerships in March and they all said that I could buy a car without having an FM3--all you need is a passport and an FM Turista. Good Luck!


Buying a car on an FMT is one thing, but registering and driving is a whole 'nother animal. The distinction is pretty essential. I don't know about Jalisco, but here in BCS, anybody can _buy_ a car by plunking down money and getting the owner to sign over the factura. But a foreigner can't _register_ a car in his/her name without at least an FM3, nor drive it without a Mexican driver's license. The DL also requires FM3 or above, which in turn requires proof of local address, and so on.

Hopefully someone will know the tránsito regulations there, but those are ours.

Kate


----------



## RVGRINGO

I helped a friend buy a used car in Guadalajara and he had to provide his FM3 to register the vehicle; as did I, when I later bought a new car from another dealer. I have both US and Jalisco drivers license while he has only a US license.


----------



## Rodrigo84

I had a friend with an American relative who lived here awhile. He had an FM3, but basically told his relative in Mexico who he was staying with that he'd like to let him have the car when he left. So what they did was buy the car and register it in the Mexican relative's name and then when it came time to go, all he had to do was hand over the keys and get on the plane. You might be able to arrange it with someone you'd like to give the car to when you leave, because they would have no problems in registering it. You could still drive with your U.S. license, because it would be like driving a rental car, which would also have Mexican plates.

So basically, even if you had an FMT, as long as that car could be registered by a Mexican you would be okay.


----------



## LearnSci

*Step 1...*



makaloco said:


> Buying a car on an FMT is one thing, but registering and driving is a whole 'nother animal. The distinction is pretty essential. I don't know about Jalisco, but here in BCS, anybody can _buy_ a car by plunking down money and getting the owner to sign over the factura. But a foreigner can't _register_ a car in his/her name without at least an FM3, nor drive it without a Mexican driver's license. The DL also requires FM3 or above, which in turn* requires proof of local address, and so on.
> *
> Hopefully someone will know the tránsito regulations there, but those are ours.
> 
> Kate



I am moving to San Jose Del Cabo, Baja Sur, Mexico

So steps in buying a car:
Step 1: Get local address
Step 2: Get FM3 Visa
Step 3: Pick out car and purchase

Does this seem right?


----------



## circle110

makaloco said:


> A foreigner can't _register_ a car in his/her name without at least an FM3, nor drive it without a Mexican driver's license. The DL also requires FM3 or above, which in turn requires proof of local address, and so on.
> Kate


I drive a car without a Mexican driver's license. I've been pulled over a few times. It's not a problem (assuming you do have a US license).

When I got my FM3, I offered them proof of local address and they looked at me as if I was from Jupiter. They told me that proof of local address is not needed for an FM3.

Like just about everything in Mexico, it appears to be different depending on where you live and where you do your "tramites" for each element.


----------



## LearnSci

circle110 said:


> I drive a car without a Mexican driver's license. I've been pulled over a few times. It's not a problem (assuming you do have a US license).
> 
> 
> 
> Do they run your US license or just accept that you show them one? Is there any real reason to get a Mexican drivers license? I will be in the Los Cabos area of Baja Sur, Mexico


----------



## sparks

LearnSci said:


> Do they run your US license or just accept that you show them one? Is there any real reason to get a Mexican drivers license? I will be in the Los Cabos area of Baja Sur, Mexico


They can't RUN a licence .... and I RUN from PINK. Please black and white should be enough unless this is a scented love letter


----------



## LearnSci

sparks said:


> They can't RUN a licence .... and I RUN from PINK. Please black and white should be enough unless this is a scented love letter



I like color. Is there something similar to the DMV and should i get a Mexican License? Mexican Insurance?


----------



## sparks

Get everything you need .... but pink?


----------



## makaloco

LearnSci said:


> I am moving to San Jose Del Cabo, Baja Sur, Mexico
> 
> So steps in buying a car:
> Step 1: Get local address
> Step 2: Get FM3 Visa
> Step 3: Pick out car and purchase
> 
> Does this seem right?


So far, so good!

Step 4. Register the car in your name.
Step 5. Get a BCS driver's license. I'm not sure about Los Cabos (different municipio) but it's required in La Paz for registering a BCS-plated car. In any case, that way you won't have to worry about your US licence or using pink. 

Be sure to get the original "factura" (official bill of sale), signed over to you by the previous owner if it's a used car. This acts as a title. If the car has been imported, you also need a paper called "Pedimento de Importación" showing legal importation with duty paid. You don't need to carry these while driving, but you do need them to renew your registration, or if you ever sell the car.

PS ... Yes, you should have insurance, and it's best to use a local office or agent.


----------



## edgeee

sparks said:


> They can't RUN a licence .... and I RUN from PINK. Please black and white should be enough unless this is a scented love letter


pink is what red would be if red had been diminished.
and all love letters should be written in purple. (thus including the blues that come from love.)
especially the envelope.
(this makes life easier for postal inspectors.
and if i wanted to buy a used car in Mexico, i would probably do so.
at my own displeasure. i love cars. every time i shop for one, i overpay and regret it later.
i plan to bite the bullet and settle for something on two wheels.
are motorcycles common or rare, or somewhere in between?


----------



## TundraGreen

edgeee said:


> ...
> i plan to bite the bullet and settle for something on two wheels.
> are motorcycles common or rare, or somewhere in between?


Common. Mostly 125 cc Honda Cargos with drum brakes. Lots of scooters. I even saw a Vespa club once with hundreds of Vespas. A few Harley clones, often single cylinder. And then a few real bikes as well (Harleys, BMWs, Japanese liter sport bikes, etc).


----------



## conklinwh

Not sure where you will be but basically every town around here has a club and serious bikes. We have an annual "bike & blues festival" and amazing just to walk around and see the "colors". BTW, most are really weekend bikers with a good job and mainly professionals.


----------



## RPBHaas

1. Locate a good used vehicle and test drive.
2. Review all of the documentation to be sure it is legal. Can be done at the place where cars are registered and the seller should accompany you to explain any descrepencies.
3. Pay the seller and register the vehicle in your name. I used my passport to register both of my vehicles. Do this step with the seller present. You will receive a document proving all taxes are paid and "title docs" showing your ownership.
4. Obtain insurance. I use Qualitas. It is a national company.

I have never obtained a DL in Mexico. On the rare occasion I need to present an ID, I use my visa not my Texas DL. Police can retain your DL for various purposes but I have never experienced nor heard of one trying to retain a visa. Immigration has jurisdiction over visas.


----------



## FHBOY

Are you describing a privado purchase or one from a dealer? Are you saying you can use a US (Canadian) passport to register a vehicle in Jalisco? Won't proof of residence be needed?



RPBHaas said:


> 1. Locate a good used vehicle and test drive.
> 2. Review all of the documentation to be sure it is legal. Can be done at the place where cars are registered and the seller should accompany you to explain any descrepencies.
> 3. Pay the seller and register the vehicle in your name. I used my passport to register both of my vehicles. Do this step with the seller present. You will receive a document proving all taxes are paid and "title docs" showing your ownership.
> 4. Obtain insurance. I use Qualitas. It is a national company.
> 
> I have never obtained a DL in Mexico. On the rare occasion I need to present an ID, I use my visa not my Texas DL. Police can retain your DL for various purposes but I have never experienced nor heard of one trying to retain a visa. Immigration has jurisdiction over visas.


----------



## RPBHaas

FHBOY said:


> Are you describing a privado purchase or one from a dealer? Are you saying you can use a US (Canadian) passport to register a vehicle in Jalisco? Won't proof of residence be needed?


Private purchase
I had to make a copy of my US Passport (not my immigration form) and leave it with the vehicle registration department along with copies of all of the truck specific docs such as the Mexican Aduanal doc for import, previous years taxes and an original copy of the US title.
I did not have to show proof of residence even though I have it.


----------

